# [Graveman]Grabar CD de audio (resuelto->revisar seguridad)

## Zagloj

Hola, a ver si me podeis echar una mano, porque Graveman me da un error (y noes especialmente explicativo) cuando intento grabar CD de audio a partir de mp3, flac, etc.

 El programa lo tengo compilado con las siguientes USE: 

```
Installed versions:  0.3.12_p5-r1(01:37:16 09/10/07)(dvdr flac mp3 nls vorbis -debug)
```

Activé debug pero ya la quité, sólo pude leer que no accedía a la unidad al grabar (la conversión funciona, falla en el grabado), lo cual no tiene mucho sentido pues he grabado CDs sin problema alguno con graveman, además incluso grabé un dvd hace unos días (una ISO), así que no sé de dónde viene el problema. A parte comentaros que le dí a autodetectar a todo otra vez por si acaso (dar sólo me da un error en el juego de caracteres para imágenes ISO pero dudo que tenga que ver).

 Saludos y gracias de antemano por vuestro tiempo  :Wink: 

Pd Uso graveman por sus escasas dependencias, querría evitar a toda cosa algo como instalar las kdelibs.

----------

## achaw

Errores, logs? caracteres extraños (eñes, acentos) en las pistas...?

Mas Info.

Saludos

----------

## Zagloj

Gracias, mañana sin demora os los pongo con más exactitud, el error venía a decir (además que si está en debug te "habla en francés") que comprobase tener permisos de root para escribir en la unidad, todo inglés y nada fuera de la codif normal.

 Logs no sé dónde encontrarlos para graveman  :Sad: .

EDIT

 Bueno lo posteo ya

```
** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: execution [/usr/bin/sox  "/home/zagloj/musica/Pearl_Jam/Pearl Jam & Nirvana - Here She Comes Now.mp3" "/tmp/gravemanpyeLve/piste_14.cdr"]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: execution [/usr/bin/cdrecord dev=/dev/hda -v gracetime=2 speed=12   -eject   -overburn -pad -audio piste_0.cdr piste_1.cdr piste_2.cdr piste_3.cdr piste_4.cdr piste_5.cdr piste_6.cdr piste_7.cdr piste_8.cdr piste_9.cdr piste_10.cdr piste_11.cdr piste_12.cdr piste_13.cdr piste_14.cdr  ]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: deb => [/dev/sda4 / ext3 rw,noatime,nodiratime 0 0]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [/dev/hda] et [/dev/sda4]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATA:1000,0,0] et [/dev/sda4]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATAPI:0,0,0] et [/dev/sda4]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: deb => [proc /proc proc rw 0 0]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [/dev/hda] et [proc]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATA:1000,0,0] et [proc]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATAPI:0,0,0] et [proc]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: deb => [sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [/dev/hda] et [sysfs]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATA:1000,0,0] et [sysfs]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATAPI:0,0,0] et [sysfs]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: deb => [udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [/dev/hda] et [udev]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATA:1000,0,0] et [udev]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATAPI:0,0,0] et [udev]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: deb => [devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec 0 0]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [/dev/hda] et [devpts]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATA:1000,0,0] et [devpts]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATAPI:0,0,0] et [devpts]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: deb => [/dev/sda2 /boot ext2 rw 0 0]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [/dev/hda] et [/dev/sda2]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATA:1000,0,0] et [/dev/sda2]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATAPI:0,0,0] et [/dev/sda2]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: deb => [none /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [/dev/hda] et [none]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATA:1000,0,0] et [none]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATAPI:0,0,0] et [none]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: deb => [usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [/dev/hda] et [usbfs]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: comp de [ATA:1000,0,0] et [usbfs]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: ===>/usr/bin/cdrecord: No write mode specified.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Asuming -sao mode.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: If your drive does not accept -sao, try -tao.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits./usr/bin/cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

scsidev: '/dev/hda'

devname: '/dev/hda'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: ===>Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: ===>SCSI buffer size: 64512

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: ===>Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a34 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2007 JÃ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 0 = CD-DA

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GSA-4163B'

Revision       : 'A102'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: CD-R

Profile: DVD-RAM 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+R/DL 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-R (current)

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-ROM 

Profile: Removable Disk

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1053696 = 1029 KB

Drive pbuf size: 1966080 = 1920 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: ===>/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl.

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: ===>/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. Cannot open or use SCSI driver.

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: ===>/usr/bin/cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: ===>/usr/bin/cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: ===>Track 01: audio   39 MB (03:53.22) no preemp swab     

Track 02: audio   57 MB (05:44.12) no preemp swab     

Track 03: audio   34 MB (03:22.20) no preemp swab     

Track 04: audio   58 MB (05:45.61) no preemp swab     

Track 05: audio   34 MB (03:26.76) no preemp swab     

Track 06: audio   27 MB (02:43.66) no preemp swab     

Track 07: audio   50 MB (05:01.12) no preemp swab     

Track 08: audio   91 MB (09:06.78) no preemp swab     

Track 09: audio   57 MB (05:39.94) no preemp swab     

Track 10: audio   57 MB (05:39.10) no preemp swab     

Track 11: audio   29 MB (02:56.01) no preemp swab     

Track 12: audio   49 MB (04:53.69) no preemp swab     

Track 13: audio   31 MB (03:10.13) no preemp swab     

Track 14: audio   37 MB (03:45.24) no preemp swab     

Track 15: audio   39 MB (03:54.98) no preemp swab     

Total size:      696 MB (69:02.61) = 310696 sectors

Lout start:      697 MB (69:04/46) = 310696 sectors

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: oui une erreur [65280]

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: on free tmpdir !

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: on efface => /tmp/gravemanpyeLve

** (graveman:21120): DEBUG: ok fin efface
```

 A ver si con esto...

----------

## achaw

Algo en ~/.xsession-errors? Si no me equivoco graveman (asi como k3b) es un front-end, para aplicaciones que funcionan bajo cli. Fijate si (al igual que k3b) cdrecord tiene permisos para ser ejecutado como root, creo que algo asi era...aunque estoy adivinando en este momento...

Saludos

----------

## Zagloj

Por si acaso además del log que he puesto, aviso de nuevo que he grabado anteriormente CDs de datos sin problemas (eso sí para una ISO en un dvd no hay manera, tuve que tirar en línea de comandos).

 Gracias nuevamente, aunque en xsession nada, sólo cosas de mi fvwm  :Sad: 

----------

## achaw

Probaste con:

```
chmod u+s /usr/bin/cdrecord
```

Y despues volver a ejecutar graveman.

Obviamente esto plantea un problema de seguridad, pero eso seria para otro post.  :Razz: 

----------

## Zagloj

¡Oh no, funciona!  :Shocked:   :Mad:   (lo digo porque acabo de malgastar un CD)

 Gracias por el consejo, ahora a sopesar lo de la seguridad... de momento ya puedo armar CDs para el coche  :Razz: 

----------

